# Question about Wellington Fragrance Company



## pinkduchon (Aug 1, 2008)

Has anyone used Wellington Fragrance Company for EO? I am looking to see if they have good quality products. They seem to be reasonably priced and have a large selection of EO and FO in various sizes.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 1, 2008)

I jus got 3 big ol' bottles of awesome fo's from them! Violet, satsuma Citrus & Pumpkin Crunch Cake. 

I can't give you nay help w/ the Eo's though.


----------



## zee (Sep 5, 2008)

Their Plumeria is awesome too  My liquid soap customers always come back for that one.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 5, 2008)

I have their Midnight rain, sandalwood, and amber.
they are all very nice.  should probably add to them to the trade thread as I got a big bottle and I'm for sure not going to use all of it


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 13, 2008)

I bought about 25 sample sizes from them and I didn't like more then 3.. they all smelled cheap and nasty :/ (these were FO, not EO)
The only good ones that I kept were Monkey Farts, Waterlily/Jasmine, and Honeysuckle - and the honeysuckle smells really cheap too but my customers seem to like it so I kept it anyway.

I really prefer LoneStarCandleCompany or BrambleBerry for my FO/EO..


----------

